# M1t vs. Dbol



## bighurt (Dec 16, 2010)

Is m1t a better mass builder than dbol? I ask only because when taking andro technologies m1t in the past I would get as big a a gorilla, HUGE!!! Since they are no longer around I can't seem to find any oral that provides similar gains in mass. I've taken dbol 3 times. My first dbol cycle was a brand called denkall where I received somewhat comparable gains to the m1t at 70mg/ed, it was great. The other two dbol cycles were unimpressive. I'm currently on BD 50mg dbol pills for 2 weeks now and I have not gained a pound but I have noticed an increase in strength and in size, it's unimpressive and discouraging. I use to fear taking an oral steroid thinking that I would get so much more larger than what I've obtained on the m1t that I not dare try an oral steroid. But this does not seem to be the case. Comparable to andro technologies m1t dbol and anadrol seem pretty weak.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you using anything inconjunction with the dbol?


----------



## bighurt (Dec 16, 2010)

No!


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 16, 2010)

That's probably your first mistake. You said you've done a few cycles. Do you keep any of your gains? If so, about how much?


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

bighurt said:


> Is m1t a better mass builder than dbol? I ask only because when taking andro technologies m1t in the past I would get as big a a gorilla, HUGE!!! Since they are no longer around I can't seem to find any oral that provides similar gains in mass. I've taken dbol 3 times. My first dbol cycle was a brand called denkall where I received somewhat comparable gains to the m1t at 70mg/ed, it was great. The other two dbol cycles were unimpressive. I'm currently on BD 50mg dbol pills for 2 weeks now and I have not gained a pound but I have noticed an increase in strength and in size, it's unimpressive and discouraging. I use to fear taking an oral steroid thinking that I would get so much more larger than what I've obtained on the m1t that I not dare try an oral steroid. But this does not seem to be the case. Comparable to andro technologies m1t dbol and anadrol seem pretty weak.



Yeah original M1T was the shit. Just gave me real bad* bacne. Hate to break it to you, but M1T is an oral steroid. Call it what you want PS/PH but it's simply a methylated form of 1t (testosterone).

If you search around, there may be some sponsors here that actually have the stuff.  Haven't tried it yet to know if it's as good as the original however. 

D-bol by itself is a waste of time.


----------



## bighurt (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, I've tried a few other brands of m1t and they were a waste of money. I acknowledge that m1t was a steroid, but my assumption was that dbol or anadrol would blow that under the water. My gains are insignificant to this discussion, however to appease you I'd begun taking orals at 170lbs a little more than 5 years ago and I am now 256lbs. Obviously this is not all muscle. However I'm confused, how was an oral able to produce such significant gains in size & strength, but yet from time to time I'm hearing folks say that orals are a waste.


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2010)

bighurt said:


> I'm currently on BD 50mg dbol pills for 2 weeks now and I have not gained a pound but I have noticed an increase in strength and in size, it's unimpressive and discouraging. I use to fear taking an oral steroid thinking that I would get so much more larger than what I've obtained on the m1t that I not dare try an oral steroid. But this does not seem to be the case. Comparable to andro technologies m1t dbol and anadrol seem pretty weak.


That makes me question the quality of your D-BOL or your diet???  Then again...it has only been two weeks. Trust me, there is nothing weak about D-Bol or Anadrol. Mg per mg they are the strongest AAS' out there.  They are best utilized however with an injectable class 1 AAS like Test.

Also, if you are afraid to get larger...Stop taking STEROIDS dude!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

GMO said:


> That makes me question the quality of your D-BOL or your diet???  Then again...it has only been two weeks. Trust me, there is nothing weak about D-Bol or Anadrol. Mg per mg they are the strongest AAS' out there.  They are best utilized however with an injectable class 1 AAS like Test.
> 
> Also, if you are afraid to get larger...Stop taking STEROIDS dude!



I second the motion. It's not that D-bol is garbage nor Anadrol. When ran by themselves they deliver less than desirable results (wet gains, bloat, hard to hold onto during PCT) so imho it's not worth 8 weeks of your life (cycle+PCT). They should be ran with some sort of test base like GMO stated.


----------



## GMO (Dec 16, 2010)

bighurt said:


> However I'm confused, how was an oral able to produce such significant gains in size & strength, but yet from time to time I'm hearing folks say that orals are a waste.



Orals are NOT a waste.  They just need to be used properly.  Someone doing their first cycle with no aas, PCT, proper training and diet knowledge behind them WILL NOT have good results on an oral cycle nor optimum results on an inject cycle.  You must have all these things dialed in if you want to get the most from AAS.

That being said, when I first started out on AAS, I had those factors nailed down being an athlete all my life and was able to pull off a successful D-bol only cycle and keep most of my gains.  But it took the discipline of an athlete to do it. So, can you do a successful oral only cycle...yes.  Is it likely that you will...probably not.  You have to bleed dedication!!!


----------



## bighurt (Dec 16, 2010)

I think theirs a misunderstanding here. I'm the furthest thing from a novice oral user. If some of you were reading carefully enough you can obviously see that I've achieved and made gains, the point that you are missing here is that comparable to the type of m1t that I have taken dbol was a let down. By saying that you specifically have made great gains may have been good for you, but who is to say that it was well enough for the next individual. Take for instance the fact that I sell a really weak brand/grade of dbol, now for some the stuff works well, they don't know any better, and for others not so great. I'm not sure which one of these catagories you fall into or if you've just received great gains altogether. We will never know. Please inform yourself before chimming so as to minimize confusion on your part. Thanks!


----------



## bighurt (Dec 16, 2010)

I've never pinned but  I am seriously considering so for next summer. In the mean time I am consuming and researching as much info. as possible, so that I'm well informed.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

bighurt said:


> I've never pinned but  I am seriously considering so for next summer. In the mean time I am consuming and researching as much info. as possible, so that I'm well informed.



Good deal. Become a sponge and soak it all up! I learn something new here everyday.


----------



## GMO (Dec 17, 2010)

bighurt said:


> The other two dbol cycles were unimpressive. I'm currently on BD 50mg dbol pills for 2 weeks now and I have not gained a pound but I have noticed an increase in strength and in size, it's unimpressive and discouraging.


My response was based on this...not to be a d**k, but that doesn't sound like an experienced aas user.  Sorry if I'm wrong. I'm not trying to discourage you, but running 4 oral only cycles in a row is definitely not the ideal way to go.


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

M1T + prop =


----------



## 258884 (Dec 17, 2010)

M1T was awesome.  Pure and simple.  Maybe we are all reading too much into this and should follow the keep it simple plan:

bunk?  probably not  (underdosed---maybe)
Diet?  probably not due to his size and consistent gains
Training? ^

Dosage?  @ 265....maybe he should up the ante from 50 MG?

Just my .02

Happy Holidays


----------



## GMO (Dec 17, 2010)

258884 said:


> M1T was awesome.  Pure and simple.  Maybe we are all reading too much into this and should follow the keep it simple plan:



Yep, you are probably right.



258884 said:


> Dosage?  @ 265....maybe he should up the ante from 50 MG?



50MG should be plenty even at his weight, unless it is under dosed as you said.

Anyway, sorry for my rant.


----------



## muscleguys (Dec 17, 2010)

Not had much luck with the square BD orals.  Typically for most people, dbol only cycles tend to be a waste because the gains are tough to keep.  If it's working for you, well that's all that matters.  I have seen M1t around, but haven't tried it.  Some sponsers have it.  Your gains will diminish overall with more cycles.  If it's one of the first you did that may explain the incredible gains.  Nothing like the first few times when your body is fresh.  Good dbol rocks, try a better brand, and throw something else in to help, for more solid maintainable gains.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure if D-bol in general is manufactured the same way these days as it used to be but in mid 90s I gained immense size/strength from taking ONLY 10mg of Russian Dbol daily.  These days, 10mg a day would be a waste but I know some will get positive results from 20mg depending on their genetics. disposition, etc.  And I really don't think the Russian D-bol would have been Over-dosed.  I wouldn't do an oral only cycle anymore but this was back during my college years when I "knew everything and could be told nothing!"


----------



## bighurt (Dec 17, 2010)

You guys have all given me knowledgeable and great insight, highly constructive. Thanks and much appreciated!


----------

